# PC Freezes While Running Game



## OPCanadian (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello... My mind is about to explode as I have been dealing with this issue and cannot find a solution for the life of me. These are my specs:

CPU - intel i7-9700K
GPU - ASUS Strix ROG 2060 Super 8GB
PSU - 750W 80 Gold
Ram - Corsair 32GB RGB (16 x 2)
HDD - 500GB 
SSD - 2 Samsung SSD's (250GB & 500GB)
Cooler - Cooler Master Evo
Mobo - MSI Z390 MPG Gaming Edge AC

Problem - Anytime I play any sort of high end game such as: Rust, Valorant, Apex Legends, Sea of Thieves, I will play for a while or a short bit and my PC will just freeze. Everything freezes. No errors nothing. I will have to restart my whole PC in order to get it working again (Pressing the button on my case until it turns off). I contacted microsoft support and the guy spent an hour with me putting in cmd commands that I cannot remember for the life of me but told me it shouldnt occur again. I tried every tutorial that I can find and still nothing. I do NOT overclock at all.. My temps are normal (65 - 80 degrees c) when gaming and (40 - 50) when idle. The only and last piece of info I have is the event viewer after the crash. Windows Logs -> System and it gives me 2 criticals with the name driverframeworks-usermode 10111 & driverframeworks-usermode 10110.. Here is what they say:

Event 10111
The device HID-compliant headset (location (unknown)) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. Windows will attempt to restart the device 4 more times. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Event 10110
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated. This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

All my drivers up to date.. I have no clue how this happened.. I've built multiple pc's and I never encountered this issue.. I will literally discord anyone and sit if they can help me. Please.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Are there any errors in device manager? Are you monitoring the temps of CPU and GPU?


----------



## OPCanadian (Aug 10, 2020)

Yes.. As I stated, the temps are normal when gaming.. I use Open Hardware Monitor on my 2nd screen to make sure. Device manager doesnt give me any errors (from what I know where to check).. Only event viewer..


----------



## OPCanadian (Aug 10, 2020)

Actually.. Opened Device manager again to see and it automatically opens to: Human Interface Devices and there's a yellow triangle next to HID-compliant headset.. Opened properties and device status says:


This device cannot start. (Code 10)

The process hosting the driver for this device has terminated.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

As your Event Viewer errors state.....it's a driver issue with a head set and you've confirmed that. What headset do you have? 

As as temporary solution; delete the driver from device manager then reboot and see if error remains.


----------



## OPCanadian (Aug 10, 2020)

HyperX Cloud II.. How can I go about doing that please..


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

OPCanadian said:


> How can I go about doing that please


Doing what?


----------



## OPCanadian (Aug 10, 2020)

Never mind sorry.. Doing it now


----------



## OPCanadian (Aug 10, 2020)

Restarted, no error but it's back


----------



## OPCanadian (Aug 10, 2020)

Device Status:
This device is working properly.

So since this is a temporary solution, how do I find a permanent solution?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

OPCanadian said:


> Device Status:
> This device is working properly.
> 
> So since this is a temporary solution, how do I find a permanent solution?


You'll need to contact HyperX company for a solution. I went looking for a driver for it but didn't find one. What I did find was a firmware update that had to do with Sony's PS4.

Are you sure that your headset is for PC use?


----------



## OPCanadian (Aug 10, 2020)

Yes I am.. I used to use it for my old pc before I built this new one. I think my next steps are using a different headset with this PC and seeing what happens. I will update my findings tonight after I game for a while.


----------



## OPCanadian (Aug 10, 2020)

Update.. Played Rust for a good 2 Hours until it finally crashed. Went to event viewer and no critical errors for headset but instead 2 warnings for "DistributedCOM 10016" that say

"
The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{6B3B8D23-FA8D-40B9-8DBD-B950333E2C52}
and APPID 
{4839DDB7-58C2-48F5-8283-E1D1807D0D7D}
to the user NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE SID (S-1-5-19) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool."


----------



## OPCanadian (Aug 10, 2020)

I also have some other "information" from a couple seconds before (4 seconds) that say:

"Service Control Manager 7026:


The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) did not load: 
dam"

and

"Winlogon 7001:

User Logon Notification for Customer Experience Improvement Program"

If I go down to like 20-30 seconds before it.. I see Critical Kernel-Power.. lots of other information with Kernal on it etc


----------



## OPCanadian (Aug 10, 2020)

Just another update.. Tried to get assistance from a techy and he did 1 thing in the bios which is give the ram more power I believe.. but I still crashed but this time my Nvidia Geforce Experience and Nvidia Control Panel both wont work.. My second monitor also will not display.. Windows sees it's plugged in but no display.. I'm starting to go nuts...


----------



## OPCanadian (Aug 10, 2020)

If anyone sees my issue and can get on discord with me, please..


----------



## OPCanadian (Aug 10, 2020)

Just an update for anyway who has the same issue.. Try to reinstall Windows completely, Install ALL of the drivers again.. ***MAKE SURE BIOS IS UP TO DATE***.. Try a new PSU.. Try a new GPU... (These r listed by steps)..
No one commented to continue helping and I think my issue is resolved so closing thread


----------



## OPCanadian (Aug 10, 2020)

After quite some time, the issue has come back.. Not sure what the fix is anymore..


----------

